# Field and stream store



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I stopped in to the new Easton store today. First impressions are it's a really nice store. The fishing section was probably about the same size as cabela but it had more useable stuff. The staff seemed knowledgeable and they were everywhere. They had the best section jigs I've seen in a local store. I also ran into the manager Mickey Lodwick a great guy. I asked about if they would be willing to stock stuff the local fisherman couldn't get anywhere but online. His answer was as long as they believed there was a demand they would do whatever they could to carry what the local wanted. They already had a list of stuff started to check into adding.

I asked if it was ok to post his email and he said sure. Mickey Lodwick 
[email protected] 

*They also had 1000's of cases of 22 LR in stock.*
one box limit but they let me get one box of 1000 Winchester for 57.00 a box of Remington 525 for 24.99


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Thought it didn't open till the 5th?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Pre opening today and tomorrow. Grand opening Friday. When I was there today they had 10 registers open and I was the only person in line. My suggestion is go tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Sneak review started today , grand opening is the 5th I believe


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Well poop. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lightweight (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I was waiting til the 5th but I think I'll check it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Good info, great to know.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up but I cannot make it out there till Friday


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was out there this evening. It's a nice store. They have a smidge more selection than Cabelas, but I didn't really scour the fishing isles. I was pleasantly surprised to see hammocks (the kind backpackers or rock climbers would use, and not the kind you find in a backyard).


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Trying to Google map the location with no luck. I'm not getting the street advertised as location to show up in the map. What existing business is it near as a reference location?


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Easton or Morse Rd. will both get you there.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

It is kind of hard to find. It's close to the Costco. Corner of Morse and 270. I would get off the Morse Rd exit instead of the Easton.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

It's the south west corner if 270 and morse rd. behind the new rei and beside the brand new dicks sporting goods.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

It is open today, right? May sneak out of work early to check it out...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Will head up there in hour or so I think.. Multiple car breakdowns means no fishing anyways.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Fishingisfun said:


> Trying to Google map the location with no luck. I'm not getting the street advertised as location to show up in the map. What existing business is it near as a reference location?


Get off 270 at Morse Rd. Westbound, take a left and head South on Stygler and then another Left at the light in front of the Costco gas station.

I imagine the times you would want to stay away...

Former OSU Running Back Beanie Wells appearnce Friday 4-6

Duck Dynasty Jep Robertson appearance Sunday 12:30 - 2:30

Good luck all!


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

Bucks4life said:


> Get off 270 at Morse Rd. Westbound, take a left and head South on Stygler and then another Left at the light in front of the Costco gas station.
> 
> I imagine the times you would want to stay away...
> 
> ...


Need to make a left and head south on STELZER, not STYGLER.

Just wanted to eliminate any confusion


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just got back. That store ROCKS! 
I'm a guy who remembers Galyan's...and I hated Dicks for taking them away. Well, the new F&S stores are like a really good Galyan's. 
They have plenty of their store brand stuff, but they'll also carry the top of line in every category.
Like they had plenty of F&S rods, but they also has high end Fenwick, Falcon, and a few other brands you don't find elsewhere.
Same goes for every category; they have F&S kayaks, but they also have WS Ride 155 and a Predator MX sitting right beside them.
Blows away Dicks ad Gander. They have as much good stuff per square foot than just about anywhere.
Worth the trip for sure.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Just left. It's basically cabelas but it does have a much better fishing selection. Talked to Mickey, super nice guy. Asked my thoughts and opinions. People like him are what makes me go back to a store


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the directions. Went there today myself, shelves stocked like it is spring time in the fishing department got a few items I have been looking to find locally.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

D-Bak said:


> Need to make a left and head south on STELZER, not STYGLER.
> 
> Just wanted to eliminate any confusion


Go figure, I've been getting those two streets mixed up for 40 years! Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just made it back... I'd say it is better than Cabela's in some aspects but not as good in other. I like their firearm selection much better, as well as the fishing. People were friendly as heck.. but it is the grand opening. Fell in love with some gal named Jacy in the shoe department. Bought pair of work boots just because of her. I think parking might be an issue though. Prices were bout the same as everywhere else. Untill Vances opens, I doubt that I will travel to the tip of 270 to get anymore fishing gear from Cabelas. Unless Vances changes thier inventory stocking, I might not even be visiting them. Guess I was impressed enough with Field and Stream to say I'll go back.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Just made it back... I'd say it is better than Cabela's in some aspects but not as good in other. I like their firearm selection much better, as well as the fishing. People were friendly as heck.. but it is the grand opening. Fell in love with some gal named Jacy in the shoe department. Bought pair of work boots just because of her. I think parking might be an issue though. Prices were bout the same as everywhere else. Untill Vances opens, I doubt that I will travel to the tip of 270 to get anymore fishing gear from Cabelas. Unless Vances changes thier inventory stocking, I might not even be visiting them. Guess I was impressed enough with Field and Stream to say I'll go back.


Any word on the what if any fishing stuff the new vances in obetz will have? I dout any. But will see


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Just got back. That store ROCKS!
> I'm a guy who remembers Galyan's...and I hated Dicks for taking them away. Well, the new F&S stores are like a really good Galyan's.
> They have plenty of their store brand stuff, but they'll also carry the top of line in every category.
> Like they had plenty of F&S rods, but they also has high end Fenwick, Falcon, and a few other brands you don't find elsewhere.
> ...


Galions was GREAT!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So out of curiosity, they have a decent selection of tubes?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Stopped by after work. Place is much better than Dicks sporting goods and Gander for sure. I liked it better than Cabelas and the kayak accessory section was really good. Plenty of kayaks to choose from too. I had the sales guy scratching his head on where the demo rod ran off to. Yes it fit well in the storage compartment of the predator 13. Ha!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

It was nice to see that they had the predator 13 and MX. Fishing department was great. Guy introduced himself and asked if I see anything they don't carry that they should please let them know that they already had a good list from locals that they will be stocking soon. Overall pretty nice shop.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

It's good to hear that they're asking for input from locals. That's a very good sign. Now just hope the managers/buyers get the ok!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Fell in love with some gal named Jacy in the shoe department.


So did my bow hunting buddy. That's his wife.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

^^^ that's funny!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> So did my bow hunting buddy. That's his wife.


One wife is plenty sir. I just loved her energy, willingness to help. She didnt stand around like the other shoe zombies. (although they were all polite and helpful when asked) Lacy didnt need asked. Hopefully management will keep an eye on her and she'll move up in the ranks.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> So did my bow hunting buddy. That's his wife.


And apparently so did he!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Decent store. Not sure that the fishing section is bigger than cabelas, sorta didn't seem as big. When is one of these stores going to cater any toward the inland trolling guys?! Although in their defense, they did have two sizes of offshores tadpoles, which I haven't been able to find locally at all. And this diver contraption called The Shark. 4oz diving torpedo looking thing. I didn't look around too much since I was toting around 2 buckets of .22lr.. Yay, I get to shoot my marlin glenfield 60 and ruger standard again! But yeah one if the guys up from Kentucky helping said they hadn't gotten their shipment of trolling rods and reels yet, and they were coming so that was cool since I may be looking into a new rod or two in the near future. And I'm looking forward to going back so that's cool. 2 Great Lakes now 2 great outdoors shops all within 10-15min drive from my house... Who's jealous?!??


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Just returned. It made me appreciate Cabela's even more! The fishing dept is the same you'd see in any Dicks, and already have one of those in Polaris area. Just my opinion but definitely worth seeing one time. Didn't have a cafe either, which is weird we'd planned on having lunch there today like we did Cabela's on opening day and watch the action 

Edit: There were some perky girls there working, and they seem way more staffed up than Cabela's but we'll see how long that lasts after opening weekend or so...


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Ran over on lunch break today since I work near the airport. I enjoyed it....always good to have competition in the area. I got my bow tuned up with a new rest, a new release and new arrows/broadheads. I expected more of a sale, but things were not marked down that much. Lots of help available and Garrett in the archery section was knowledgable and very helpful. He put a new loop on my bowstring and cut all my arrows to size and re-waxed by bowstring for free. Shot the bow a couple times at the indoor range and was dead on at 20 yeards. As stated above, they were selling buckets of Remmington .22 lr for $69....I think there were 1400 rounds per bucket and you were limited to two. I have enough ammo so didin't pick any up, but seemed like a solid deal since I spent $12 for 100 rounds at Cabelas not too long ago.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Its a long drive for me to get there but hey it would be worth it for the 22 ammo.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Do they have a lot of baits we use here for saugeye?


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought the lure selection was quite meager. The reel selection was great and there were so many people in the rods section that I didn't even look. It was packed!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ugh. Stopped by to check it out and pick up a torpedo to replace the one I lost last night and ended up walking out with the torpedo AND a new Avid/ Patriarch combo (medium power)...

I didn't spend much time looking around, but overall it seemed nice. I like that the fishing section is located in a corner instead of toward the middle like Cabelas, which might help with alleviate congestion in the aisles. BPS is still the gold standard of big-box stores in Ohio, however...


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> Ugh. Stopped by to check it out and pick up a torpedo to replace the one I lost last night and ended up walking out with the torpedo AND a new Avid/ Patriarch combo (medium power)...
> 
> I didn't spend much time looking around, but overall it seemed nice. I like that the fishing section is located in a corner instead of toward the middle like Cabelas, which might help with alleviate congestion in the aisles. BPS is still the gold standard of big-box stores in Ohio, however...


That's a sweet combo. Let us know how the patriarch performs (i assume it will be awesome). I was looking at either that or the supreme xt to throw on my avid...is the avid x out yet???? I know it's a 2015 model, but just curious

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Perch N' Crappie said:


> That's a sweet combo. Let us know how the patriarch performs (i assume it will be awesome). I was looking at either that or the supreme xt to throw on my avid...is the avid x out yet???? I know it's a 2015 model, but just curious
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I saw the X on St. Croix's website this week but I didn't look for it at F/S. This will be my third Avid/Patriarch set-up; I also have a light and medium-light. I had been using my medium Premiere/Presidential setup most of the season for better smallie hook-ups, but I had to switch back to my medium-light A/P last week because my Presidential is squeaking and needs to be serviced. Anyway, to make a long story short, I forgot how incredibly smooth the action was on the A/P - so you can guess what happened when I picked up that medium Avid earlier this afternoon, CHA-CHING!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I popped in there again. I think Walmart has a better selection of spinnerbaits. Oh, and $7.50? Yikes!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Went right by it to and from alum today but didn't stop. I am sure they might be a little pricey but it's nice to have another store to wonder in during the winter.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought their pricing was very average by no means high... but I dont buy spinnerbaits either


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I was in there today. Had a bass tank in the lot with a pro on top showing people how to use lures....very informative. Store is honestly a Cabela's contender. I'll shop there a lot


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

No, I thought the tube selection was very limited, although they did say that the planned to stock more in the future.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

Didn't knock my socks off like I had hoped. I thought the fishing department was similar to our Colummbus Cabelas - not near as good as a full-size Cabelas. Pricing is very similar to Cabelas. The electronics department was really lame - only a few sonar units on display.


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

EStrong said:


> Ok, I don't want to Pee Pee on your new F&S store up in the C-Bus area, we have one down here just across the creek in N. Ky. I completely REFUSE to shop at any DICKS or F&S. Why? Well as you know Dick's owns and runs Field and Stream. (at least I hope you know that) Dick's pulled a major No No IMO when they cancelled pre-ordered carbine/AR15/Black Rifles that had been paid for and special ordered through Troy Industries. It was a kneejerk response to the Sandy Hook school shooting to appease the far left idiot liberal morons who don't know the difference in a real assault rifle (AK47 and other fully automatic weapons) and one that's just a dress up single shot semi-auto rifle. A lot of people (typical Joes like us) lost money. Any company that pulls a Dicks move like this and folds over to BS hype and pressure will never get my business. Even though this is a fishing forum first, A LOT of us either hunt or shoot for sport. I'm no gun nut, but nobody has the right to dictate what I can or cannot buy LEGALLY, which is what 99% of us on here who own firearms are, legal gun owners. When you buy anything at F&S or Dick's you support a company that truly doesn't support the 2nd amendment, hunting or shooting sports.
> 
> I hope you guys get a BPS up there in the C-Bus area sometime soon. When they eventually finish the new one down here in the Westchester area it will be considered one of their new "next generation" stores. The BPS here now was basically shoved into the old Parisian floor space at the former Forest Fair Mall, so it's not what the BPS folks had in mind but they wanted a presence in the Greater Cincy area so they went with it.
> 
> ...


I disagree-but it doesn't belong here-this is a fishing site-one's opinion of the way the 2nd amendment reads belongs elsewhere


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I was there yesterday , I thought the fishing section, and camping section was slightly better then cabelas, but cabelas has them beat in firearms and hunting. As far as clothing they dont have the quantity of Cabelas, but they did have many items and brands that I know Cabelas does not carry but I strongly prefer. 

Bottom Line: For Fishing and Clothing: F&S. For Hunting and firearms: Cabelas or Gander Mountain 

side note: I own both Cabela's rods, and Field & Stream Rods, and I always liked the F&S rods more for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Another box store I'll stay away from.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Just got back. That store ROCKS!
> I'm a guy who remembers Galyan's...and I hated Dicks for taking them away. Well, the new F&S stores are like a really good Galyan's.
> They have plenty of their store brand stuff, but they'll also carry the top of line in every category.
> Like they had plenty of F&S rods, but they also has high end Fenwick, Falcon, and a few other brands you don't find elsewhere.
> ...


I loved Galyan's as well. The Limited bought Galyan's out first. They filled it full of soft goods and killed the hunting and fishing part.
Dicks bought it from The Limited.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I will stick with cabelas. I don't support spineless corporations that turn tail and run at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> I will stick with cabelas. I don't support spineless corporations that turn tail and run at the first sign of trouble.


does that mean burger king is out?


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

harry1 said:


> does that mean burger king is out?


Speaking of Burger King, I was at an airport a few years ago, I think it was in Charlotte, and they had a Burger King. They were actually flame grilling the burgers right before our eyes! Everyone was dumbfounded, been a long time since I've seen that in any Burger King!


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

Went there and bought a spool of Sufix Elite (my new favorite line), got a survey to fill out about my experience, and then received a $10 off 50$ spent on my next purchase. So I went back in and picked up one of the Pflueger Purist reels that have marked down from $79.99 $to 59.99.

Walked out there with an $80 reel for $53 including tax. Not a bad deal at all!!! And the new Purist/Sufix Elite combo is my new favorite set up!!! Going to be slapping in on a MH rod and doing some musky trolling any day now.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

harry1 said:


> does that mean burger king is out?



Good one!!!


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

I liked the field & stream store better than the rest. They seemed to have more of what I was looking for and a nicer set-up. Cabela's is nice but almost too big and seems more hunting oriented imo. I also don't like how their roughneck clothes are so big. They have some nice shirts I was looking at but the mediums were huge and that's the smallest they go.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I stopped in F&S on Monday. Nice store. Seems like a smaller selection of fishing lures, however a more complete selection of the lures they have in stock. For example, Roostertails. There were not just a few misc. sizes/colors. They had a large variety.

It was also nice to see some larger saltwater type reels. But they did not have rods to go with the reels. It was nice to see a few Stellas on hand and 3000 and 5000 size Shimano spinners.

The selection of yaks and yak goodies was also pretty cool.

I would love to see a store carry a small selection of saltwater gear. Just the basics. A few quality rods and reels, terminal tackle, etc. Many cat guys use this stuff as well, so it isn't like it would just sit and collect dust.


----------



## AlD (Dec 8, 2011)

I went to the field & stream store to check it out. It is a nice store, not as big as I expected, smaller than Cabela's and everything I looked at seemed even more expensive than Cabela's. The reloading aisle was tiny and they had a total selection of one reloading powder, the kid I talked to was helpful, but pretty clueless. In the long run I wouldn't expect this store to be much competition to Cabela's.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

AlD said:


> I went to the field & stream store to check it out. It is a nice store, not as big as I expected, smaller than Cabela's and everything I looked at seemed even more expensive than Cabela's. The reloading aisle was tiny and they had a total selection of one reloading powder, the kid I talked to was helpful, but pretty clueless. In the long run I wouldn't expect this store to be much competition to Cabela's.


I agree I went once and not impressed with the store. Just another chain store with high prices and IMO lack of selection.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I went in there with a list of 8 items, I bought 2.

The other six items were either VERY over priced or Not exactly what I was looking for.

Seem like the place to go if you want a shirt or hat that says "Field and Stream" on it but that's about it.

I prefer Gander Mountain to all the stores around town.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm surprised to have not seen a sales paper for them yet. A few Sundays have come and gone, and nothing? How are we to know what's on sale? Is anything on sale? Seems like it's running on a shoestring...

Didn't exactly open with the ballyhoo that Cabelas did, did it?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

The store is fine. It is what it is. I plan on going up again. I plan on hitting Vance's when it opens in Obetz. Each store has it's strengths and I am grateful we have that many places to wander in.


----------



## AlD (Dec 8, 2011)

Good point Dovans, I have lived in the Columbus area for over 35 years and there weren't any real outdoor stores Until Buckeye (now a Vance's). Been going to the original Vance's all that time and it's a good gun store, but the location is pretty shaky.
It's been less than 10 years since Gander Mtn. opened their stores, only several for Cabela's. Any outdoors store is welcome. Not sure what happened to the Bass Pro Shop that was supposed open in Columbus.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mr.Good said:


> I'm surprised to have not seen a sales paper for them yet. A few Sundays have come and gone, and nothing? How are we to know what's on sale? Is anything on sale? Seems like it's running on a shoestring...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't exactly open with the ballyhoo that Cabelas did, did it?



They had a party there all weekend with music and food in the lot and some celebs a big bass tank as well


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

AlD said:


> Good point Dovans, I have lived in the Columbus area for over 35 years and there weren't any real outdoor stores Until Buckeye (now a Vance's). Been going to the original Vance's all that time and it's a good gun store, but the location is pretty shaky.
> It's been less than 10 years since Gander Mtn. opened their stores, only several for Cabela's. Any outdoors store is welcome. Not sure what happened to the Bass Pro Shop that was supposed open in Columbus.


I always thought Galyans was a nice store for fishing, hunting and camping stuff. Dicks bought and got rid of all the good stuff.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

seang22 said:


> They had a party there all weekend with music and food in the lot and some celebs a big bass tank as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


So that's it? A party? They ran out of hot dogs on Friday shortly after noon, so I guess that says either there were a lot of people there, or they didn't order very many hot dogs! 

When Cabalas opened traffic was backed up on 71 both ways, the TV stations were there, not that to me is a ballyhoo


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Stop by this morning on my way home from work. Not a bad place, another big box store. Their prices seemed compatible with Cabelas, I was able to compare some prices since I had just picked up some stuff at Cabelas. They seemed to have a bigger selection of reels that Cabelas but about the same on everthing else.

It's good to have another option in the area but for me Cabelas is closer and I also have a meijer and Walmart to pick up the basics too. Unless they have a deal then I'll just stop by after work.


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally getting some sale emails and things in my mail box as well. Got a card yesterday for 10 dollars company cash if I spend a 10 dollar minimum. So I am going to head in and find a nice musky lure for 10.99 and walk out paying a buck for it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

D-Bak said:


> Finally getting some sale emails and things in my mail box as well. Got a card yesterday for 10 dollars company cash if I spend a 10 dollar minimum. So I am going to head in and find a nice musky lure for 10.99 and walk out paying a buck for it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I was there yesterday, had that ten dollar cash card, plus a twenty dollar point check, and a earn 150 point card. There is a couple knives they have that Im saving those points for.


----------



## AlD (Dec 8, 2011)

Gaylan's was a great outdoor store. Originally from Indiana until they got bought out by dicks.
The Sawmill store going out of business sale worked out well for me. I bought half a dozen St. Croix rods marked down to half price, and paid half of half price, 25% on the dollar, because the employees couldn't find the rod cases or warranty cards and didn't know St. Croix controls retail prices. 
Would still prefer to have the Gaylan's stores to Dicks. Although I have found a lot of end of season hunting deals at Dicks in late Jan and Feb.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a funny store-closing story.

I worked at The Union at Kingsdale. Employees got a 20% discount. They closed their ski shop department, and everything was 75% off. The cashiers added the 20% to the 75% so employees were getting 95% off, and they were lined up buying stuff.

Now comes the head of security. He was an administrator, and they got a 30% employee discount. The cashier added his 30% to the 75% and he got a 105% discount - they owed him money for buying stuff. And then the light bulb lit.


----------

